# CDC confirms first ebola case diagnosed in US



## dannydefense

CDC confirms first ebola case diagnosed in US

But they promised they had it under control?


----------



## ekim

Did the victim fly in from overseas or come across the border on foot is a bigger question, IMO. I never doubted that it would get here, just how it did! Or was here infected by our own government? This will cost the tax payers big time. nobama must be very satisfied!


----------



## dannydefense

I hate to speculate this early on, but I think the victim is from here. As in, first person who didn't bring it from somewhere else has been infected from within the country.


----------



## Ice Queen

This person traveled to West Africa and came here, how he or she got here hasn't been released. THIS one I am concerned about. This one has made contact here, and contacts will need to be found.


----------



## Kauboy

dannydefense said:


> I hate to speculate this early on, but I think the victim is from here. As in, first person who didn't bring it from somewhere else has been infected from within the country.


No need to speculate. They had traveled to West Africa.
CDC Confirms Patient In Dallas Has The Ebola Virus « CBS Dallas / Fort Worth


----------



## Arklatex

I hope it's not the Dallas guy they were talking about yesterday!


----------



## Arklatex

Oh hell, the article updated and it's the Dallas guy...


----------



## dannydefense

Thank God Ebola isn't airborne. We'd be in a lot of trouble right now otherwise.


----------



## Ice Queen

I wonder if he called ahead to the hospital or just showed up. I wonder, did this person go to work? To school? To Church? To be honest, I am surprised it got here this fast. If it is here, it has to be in other places in the world, India? Mexico? As far as I am concerned, at this point, it could be anywhere. I wonder if it is a person involved with the oil industry? Well, expect a run on PPE.


----------



## MrsInor

How safe would you feel going to that hospital now? Or taking a loved one there?

How safe would you feel going to any Dallas hospital right now, knowing that people (staff, delivery people, etc.) often frequent more than one hospital or clinic each day?


----------



## TG

Waiting for the press conference...


----------



## Kauboy

I get lambasted every time I try to say this, but I'll do it again just for kicks...

Everybody try to keep their heads about them.
It does no good to worry ourselves to death.
Take your own planned precautions, but don't try to incite a panic.


----------



## Jeep

I won't lambast you. Boil you in oil maybe. But in all seriousness I think that is sound advice.


----------



## Ice Queen

Person left Liberia on the 19th arrived here on the 20th. Liberia is an oil producer. I wonder if this person works for an oil company?


----------



## Kauboy

Anyone have a link to the news conference?
The one I had went dead about 5 min ago.


----------



## Slippy

Kauboy said:


> I get lambasted every time I try to say this, but I'll do it again just for kicks...
> 
> .


I've probably used it in a sentence, but I actually have no idea as to what lambasted means? 








But whatever it is, Fear Not Kauboy, I'd never lambast you.


----------



## Kauboy

Kauboy said:


> Anyone have a link to the news conference?
> The one I had went dead about 5 min ago.


Nevermind, working now.
Case of Ebola Confirmed in Dallas: CDC | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth

I actually called into the conference call.


----------



## Ice Queen

Sought care on the 26th.....not hospitalized until the 28th. Oh brother. Typical care in the US.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Another thing to really might panic people, they have said that if they don't get a hand on the ebola outbreak in Africa soon, it may threaten the coco crop. That means a shortage of CHOCOLATE. Start stocking up now!

Unless ebola actually mutates and becomes an airborne disease, be cautious but don't go into full lock down mode. Healthcare and sanitation in the U.S. can't really be compared to that in Africa. It was better in the U.S. even 100 or maybe even 200 years ago. Many people on Africa seems to have no concept of hygiene or how the disease is transmitted. For example, there was a hospital in Africa full of Ebola patients that was looted by the locals who took many of the sheets and mattresses that the patients were laying on, and many of the patients ran off taking their bedding with them. Hopefully people here in the U.S. would know better.


----------



## Kauboy

They claim he did NOT show symptoms of any kind while on the flight.
There should not be any spread to passengers or airplane personnel.
They do NOT believe he was working to fight/control the Ebola outbreak in Africa.
They are not yet sure how he became infected.

He did not show symptoms of any kind until 4 days after arriving.
Airplanes leaving West Africa check passengers for fever prior to boarding to avoid any possibility of a contagious person getting on board.
This person was not contagious at the time.


----------



## dannydefense

Ice Queen said:


> Sought care on the 26th.....not hospitalized until the 28th. Oh brother. Typical care in the US.


If you like your Ebola, you can keep your Ebola.


----------



## Kauboy

Apparently NOT an American citizen.
They were in the U.S. visiting relatives.
Hopefully that would limit exposure.


----------



## Slippy

Ice Queen said:


> Sought care on the 26th.....not hospitalized until the 28th. Oh brother. Typical care in the US.


Probably a tad bit better healthcare in the US than the shithole of a place called Liberia. But to your point, I'll go out on a limb and predict that "obamacare" ain't gonna help the situation.


----------



## Jeep

i'm curious as to his Nationality and religious affiliation. Since he had no symptons and it can take weeks to show. did he infect himself or did he not know at all. Part of my reasoning for this is if he infected himself on purpose then he more than likely came into contact with as many people as possible.


----------



## Kauboy

Jeep said:


> i'm curious as to his Nationality and religious affiliation. Since he had no symptons and it can take weeks to show. did he infect himself or did he not know at all. Part of my reasoning for this is if he infected himself on purpose then he more than likely came into contact with as many people as possible.


He would likely not go to a hospital so soon after landing if he intended to spread it.
Let alone go back again 2 days later.


----------



## Kauboy

The conference call is over.

The CDC gentleman conducting the conference was adamant about enforcing that they are "stopping it in its tracks".

The media was constantly probing for flight information, whether the person was staying at a hotel upon arrival, anything to whip up a nice frenzy story.
No details were released.


----------



## Ice Queen

This patient should have been caught the FIRST time they sought care.


----------



## Ripon

The loser in charge of this nation is required to do his best and utmost to protect us, and yet I have not heard one speech, read one policy, or seen one directive that prevents people traveling from the infected regions of the world to the United States. This is no longer ebola.

It is *O'BOLA*


----------



## Slippy

I'll go out on another limb and predict that the complicit media will change the story multiple times before the truth comes out. When the truth eventually does come out, some slutty actress will get a new I-Phone and tweet some stupid stuff and the useful idiots will be happy again.


----------



## oddapple

Ripon said:


> The loser in charge of this nation is required to do his best and utmost to protect us, and yet I have not heard one speech, read one policy, or seen one directive that prevents people traveling from the infected regions of the world to the United States. This is no longer ebola.
> 
> It is *O'BOLA*


Bwahahahaha! Yeah, it was on the news but my HAN alert did not go off and no sign of it on the health alert site a bit ago? 
But I did all my updates to be sure now. We will see.
A coca conference call said "stop it in it's tracks" ?
Bwahahahaha!
The next one will be "yes you get free needles" I'm willing to bet.


----------



## Denton

Call me stupid, but I am not worried at this point.


----------



## Hemi45

Hmmm ... maybe dinner and a movie tonight.


----------



## Ripon

My wife is, of course she is a hypocondriac (sp) so this just tosses her onto one ear. I get what you are saying, but I do think there is reasonable cause for alarm and concern. Fortunately this disease isn't going to wipe us all out quickly, but it could still wipe a good deal of the nation out if they can't control who people spread germs with.

A while back we had a thread about cruises, and I didn't bring it up but of course there are many cases of flu, c.diff, and food born illnesses spread on cruises. How many times have we heard about 700 passengers "sick." The sad part of it (to me as a fan of cruises) is that its not the cruise companies fault in most cases; in most causes its some dumbass moron that goes and takes a dump, wipes his ass and can't bother to wash his hands; thus sharing his lovely excretions with the rest of the passengers at the buffet; I do wish they could just send those people overboard.

My gut knee jerk reaction here it to blame obummer. The moron in chief could have demanded that no one fly out of that region of the world to the United States. He could have imposed a strict limit on passports and travel, but no; guess that would be "racist."



Denton said:


> Call me stupid, but I am not worried at this point.


----------



## tango

But, there is no chance of Ebola spreading in the US.- --CDC says so
Relax folks.


----------



## RNprepper

Ripon said:


> The loser in charge of this nation is required to do his best and utmost to protect us, and yet I have not heard one speech, read one policy, or seen one directive that prevents people traveling from the infected regions of the world to the United States. This is no longer ebola.
> 
> It is *O'BOLA*


The travel advisories from the CDC are very clear about avoiding travel to Ebola areas. This is public information for all travelers.


----------



## SARGE7402

Right! But only one country that I know of - South Korea - banned all flights coming out of west Africa.

Obama should have done the same thing.

And no lady Advisories don't work for those that don't care one bit about the rest of us.

Only works for folks that have a sense of right and wrong.


----------



## Slippy

Ripon said:


> My gut knee jerk reaction here it to blame obummer. The moron in chief could have demanded that no one fly out of that region of the world to the United States. He could have imposed a strict limit on passports and travel, but no; guess that would be "racist."


You can't blame the muslime in chief! He is way too busy agitating and organizing, giving softball interviews on 60 Minutes, playing golf, fundraising with dumbass celebrities, going to thug's funerals, not attending security briefings, not supporting our military, too busy attacking small businesses, too busy taking vacations, too busy snuggling up to Reggie Love, too busy hating the country with Mooshelle, too busy being an elitist, too busy hating ******, too busy trying to take away our freedom, rights and liberty, too busy being afraid of Putin, too busy printing money, too busy...

Don't blame him.


----------



## Camel923

The political way (communist, racist politics of the left) that the decisions are being made to screen for this and other diseases with legal immigration not to mention the total failure to control our own boarders has and will greatly contribute to Ebola and other "third world " diseases being issues for the American public. Ellis Island and other screening facilities 100 years ago gave some degree of protection to the public from foreign criminals as well as disease. We are so sophisticated that we no longer quarantine, test or investigate who wants in and weather or not we the people would benefit from an individuals presence.

Sorry, any doctor who flatly states "we have this contained." is one of the following: 1) political hack 2) a real dope concerning infectious disease 3) whistling past the grave yard with his fingers crossed 4) has a God complex 5) some combination of the previous possibilities. Generally, disease is most infectious prior to affecting the host. How many others have potentially been exposed and how the hell is the medical community going to be able to track down and isolate everyone and disinfect everything that came in contact with this man?


----------



## Hemi45

A cynical person might wonder what the real bombshell is that this case is diverting attention away from


----------



## TJC44

If he banned flights from W.Africa then his relatives wouldn't be able to fly direct.


----------



## Jeep

I'm all for banning flights. I am all for good people wanting to go help, but you help at your own risk.


----------



## mwhartman

I think it is too late to ban flights! The POS in the WH should have done that months ago. But I imagine the past POS sec of state told Obozo "What difference would it make! We need thin the heard. We tried with AIDS hopefully ebola will be the ticket!"


----------



## mwhartman

tango said:


> But, there is no chance of Ebola spreading in the US.- --CDC says so
> Relax folks.


Yea, and the POS in the WH and he old fool that runs the Senate said the borders were secure!


----------



## Jeep

Anyone who ever believed there was no chance is naive. Anyone who worried about it IMO prayed it would come, "See See I told you so". Let it run its course, lets see how many folks under the dummy want to be exposed to it.


----------



## Arklatex

Nothing to worry about. They are following federal guidelines. The government is here to help. Hey look! Another black dude got shot by a white cop!


----------



## txcdrvr

This is nothing to get worked over.. the news reported obama was briefed by someone from the cdc.. that's way better than him learning about from cnn in the am.. he'll be ahead of this in no time.. unlike. The IRS.OBOMA CARE . ISIS. AND so on..


----------



## bigwheel

Arklatex said:


> Nothing to worry about. They are following federal guidelines. The government is here to help. Hey look! Another black dude got shot by a white cop!


Rut row. Hope you dont mind me forwarding this off to Al and Eric. Thanks.


----------



## Arklatex

Deleted


----------



## Titan6

Has anyone compared to where they are shipping the the kids crossing the border and American children getting sick with the respiratory infection thats been hitting the U.S..


----------



## TG

I'm confused, why are there still flights approved from West Africa? Especially Liberia.


----------



## pheniox17

I may sound like a alarmist on this topic, but just for shits and giggles...

2 trips to hospital, with symptoms...

On the 2nd trip the symptoms are correctly diagnosed...

He has been in the USA for at least what 2-3 days in the infectious stage of the illness

If your in Dallas Texas you should be on yellow alert (not red or omg I'm going to die alert) for at least 3-4 weeks, worse case he has infected a small number of locals, that ignore the signs and spread it far and wide, best case infected no one, isolated event, but he had 2 different trips to hospital days apart... WTF??!!?? and when you display symptoms your contagious or you guys missed that in all the information provided.... 

Here is oz we have had multiple cases but limited to Perth (and diagnosis was made instantly) that are confirmed... God knows how many real cases have happened... But the media hush is there (on Ebola I'm sitting on green alert, but terror is on yellow, and government over reach is also yellow) its not about been in fear or living in worry, its about been informed, knowing what's going on, and what makes this virus bad, is its mortality rate, even if with modern practices we limit the spread, imagine if it gets into a area like Detroit where the entire city is a 3rd world modern country?? 

But going back to the most concerning thing about this report, 2 different trips to hospital (you don't go to hospital unless you're feeling sick, really sick) over 2 days before a diagnosis, anyone else see that as a problem or is it just me??


----------



## bigwheel

Jeep said:


> Anyone who ever believed there was no chance is naive. Anyone who worried about it IMO prayed it would come, "See See I told you so". Let it run its course, lets see how many folks under the dummy want to be exposed to it.


Seems like we have 3,000 of our best and brightest headed into the breech. Just to save whats his names kinfolks who live in the dung hut. That may be the same kin who got his tax exempt charity fast tracked through the IRS quagmire by Lois Learner. Commie liberal black muslims are obviously special.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

A gentle reminder: the AIDs epidemic in North America was traced back to one man - a gay Canadian flight attendant who had just returned from Africa. From "Patient Zero" to hundreds of thousands, if not millions.
I'm not suggesting this is the same, or is something to worry about. But no one should bury their head in the sand and remain blissfully unaware, either.


----------



## Jeep

Pheniox, my point being that he had contact with more people. Even some Jihad cretin may not like his Ebola suicide. Went to get treated got denied or sent off then came back with new staff on duty.


----------



## bigwheel

rice paddy daddy said:


> A gentle reminder: the AIDs epidemic in North America was traced back to one man - a gay Canadian flight attendant who had just returned from Africa. From "Patient Zero" to hundreds of thousands, if not millions.
> I'm not suggesting this is the same, or is something to worry about. But no one should bury their head in the sand and remain blissfully unaware, either.


Well not liking to contest folks smarter and more elder than me of course..but the story I got was AID's started with some of Obummers kin having Marital Relations with Monkeys down in the Congo. 
Where did HIV come from? | The AIDS Institute


----------



## Will2

http://m.thestar.com/#/article/news..._confirmed_in_dallas_patient_reports_say.html
;

so it will be at least 3 weeks probably before we find out if anybody else was effected.

1 case is still fairly isolated

not like its a biopreparat project or anything

if more cases start showing up I'd be more concerned

hopefully I can kick my cold and diarrhea by then

High fever. Not that high
Headache. Check(caffien withdrawal) 
Joint and muscle aches. Check ( from systema class)
Sore throat. Check
Weakness. (Caffiene withdrawal) 
Stomach pain. (Ab exercises) 
Lack of appetite. (No horse here)

if I were world government I would seriously consider closing the affected areas off from all non-essential travel and where there was essential travel instituting a three week mandatory quarantine to rule out infection

the threat level is fairly low but its serious


----------



## Ralph Rotten

It may surprise you to know that this ebola case we are discussing is not the first in America. In fact we have twice had outbreaks of AIRBORNE ebola right here on American soil.

Tis true. Luckily it was monkey ebola and never made the jump, but we had airborne capable ebola get loose in a customs house andinfect the entire population. The first time they put down the monkeys and scrubbed the building. It returned a year later and they demolished the building! I believe the book to read on that is The Hot Zone. They know what part of africa patient zero is from, but have never been able to pin down the source. Some ****ing cave where monkeys hang out.


----------



## Denton

TorontoGal said:


> I'm confused, why are there still flights approved from West Africa? Especially Liberia.


Want to know what confuses me?

A buddy at work went home for a two week vacation in Togo. His two week vacation turned into a month because he was having trouble getting back because of the virus. Togo is not one of the countries reeling from this disease. Meanwhile, this guy comes here from one of the harder hit countries?


----------



## Ripon

The failure of our govt to stop people from coming from infected areas ought to be impeachable.....and serving the rat bastard on the golf course should be easy.


----------



## Zed

Make sure you keep your face-masks and Thieves oil ready brothers


----------



## Denton

Zed said:


> Make sure you keep your face-masks and Thieves oil ready brothers


Thieves Oil is an antibacterial, but I read your message loud and clear. Will do!


----------



## Zed

I think its anti-viral too..
4 Thieves 100 Pure Essential Oil Blend 10 ml Fabulous Frannie Buy3 Get1 Free | eBay

i have ordered it ..






i got idea from above


----------



## JAGER

Be intresting to know what flight he came in on. Another piece of the pie is how many VISITORS have came into the US and hospitals have turned them away with flu like symptoms and or they haven't went in for treatment. Just sayin.....


----------



## mcangus

What have you witnessed from those around you regarding this situation? Everyone seems to feel that there is no concern to America, with good healthcare and hygiene practices the risk of spreading is very low. I understand hygiene and healthcare are far superior in the USA vs West Africa, but I think people are taking it too lightly. There should be concern and demands made by the general public.


----------



## Notsoyoung

mcangus said:


> What have you witnessed from those around you regarding this situation? Everyone seems to feel that there is no concern to America, with good healthcare and hygiene practices the risk of spreading is very low. I understand hygiene and healthcare are far superior in the USA vs West Africa, but I think people are taking it too lightly. There should be concern and demands made by the general public.


I am concerned about it, will keep a close eye on what is happening with it, but am not to the point where I am thinking about going into lockdown over it.


----------



## txcdrvr

Ralph Rotten said:


> It may surprise you to know that this ebola case we are discussing is not the first in America. In fact we have twice had outbreaks of AIRBORNE ebola right here on American soil.
> 
> Tis true. Luckily it was monkey ebola and never made the jump, but we had airborne capable ebola get loose in a customs house andinfect the entire population. The first time they put down the monkeys and scrubbed the building. It returned a year later and they demolished the building! I believe the book to read on that is The Hot Zone. They know what part of africa patient zero is from, but have never been able to pin down the source. Some ****ing cave where monkeys hang out.


Great. They got monkeys in a cave. And we got asses in a white house


----------



## rice paddy daddy

bigwheel said:


> Well not liking to contest folks smarter and more elder than me of course..but the story I got was AID's started with some of Obummers kin having Marital Relations with Monkeys down in the Congo.
> Where did HIV come from? | The AIDS Institute


Go back and read my post -- I did not say where the disease originally began, but how it got introduced into North America.


----------



## Kauboy

From listening in on the conf call yesterday, the primary speaker said this person was a visitor to the country, that they only stayed in a personal home of a relative, and NOT in a hotel.
They arrived on the 20th, began to show symptoms 4 days later(24th), sought their first hospital diagnosis on the 26th, were sent back home, and sought care again on the 28th when they were finally isolated.
Between symptoms showing on the 24th, and being admitted on the 28th, these 4 days are the time span that they will start performing contact tracing.
All relatives will be isolated, along with any others he may have contacted while symptomatic.
The relatives would not have had enough time to incubate the disease to become infections in only 4 days, so the spread should be contained to just the first line of people the original infected person met.
The CDC has the authority to detain people against their will in order to contain a contagious disease. (say what you will about freedom, but something has to be done to keep it under control)

When they say they are stopping this in its tracks, or that the spread is not possible, ^that^ is why.
They can hold anyone they want to for as long as necessary to ensure the spread is contained. So, they're confident about it.

I very well could be the closest one to this infected patient, literally <20 miles away while at work.
Just for kicks, I drove down the same road that the infected person probably took to get to that hospital.
I should probably get checked....


----------



## Mish

Thanks for the update, Kauboy.
Be well!!


----------



## mwhartman

I find it interesting that America is the "only" other country that has had a case of ebola. Why has no one in Europe contacted this virus?

Call me loony, but my sense is this has been planned! Why Ebola-stricken Liberia is descending into economic hell - The Washington Post

The Muslims vowed to destroy our economy. Obozo wants to redistribute our wealth! What better way.

Are any of you prepared to jump in a government truck to be driven to a "safe camp"? Do you really trust the feds to speak the truth?

I have not long term solution. I'm not going to any camp run by the fools in DC!

My sense is this virus is in America and it will not/can not be contained!

The next four to six weeks are critical for all Americans!


----------



## dannydefense

Will, gawd damnit.



rice paddy daddy said:


> Go back and read my post -- I did not say where the disease originally began, but how it got introduced into North America.


You always blame Canada. Well not this time. He wasn't Canadian. He was actually an illegal alien. From Mars.


----------



## Arklatex

I wonder how many public places he went to in the 4 days he was symptomatic. 4 days to touch doorknobs with sweaty hands he just wiped his nose or mouth with... let us pray that nobody else was infected. I lived in Dallas for 25 years, it has one of the busiest airports in the country and a massive population. Not a good place to contain an epidemic.


----------



## Maine-Marine

What is to stop the bad guys from sending infected people to the USA for "vacation", get them into the medical system, infect doctors and nurses. NY, LA, Dallas, Miami...

Influenza
Spanish Flu
Black Death


----------



## Kauboy

They claim he would not have been symptomatic at the airport, so hopefully that part is true. Otherwise, yes, that is a VERY bad place to have a contagious person. It is a major international hub.
I live far enough from Dallas that I'm not too concerned yet.
More cases will pop up before it reaches my locale.
My only point of concern now is that I work in the Irving area. Let's hope those 4 days didn't see him visiting any of my local eateries.

I do have the option to telecommute.
If the spread starts, I have a fallback option.


----------



## Kauboy

Maine-Marine said:


> What is to stop the bad guys from sending infected people to the USA for "vacation", get them into the medical system, infect doctors and nurses. NY, LA, Dallas, Miami...
> 
> Influenza
> Spanish Flu
> Black Death


What is to stop them?
The CDC.
Infected doctors and nurses would be the worst people to target. They'll accept quarantine with no questions asked.


----------



## Arklatex

Kauboy said:


> They claim he would not have been symptomatic at the airport, so hopefully that part is true. Otherwise, yes, that is a VERY bad place to have a contagious person. It is a major international hub.
> I live far enough from Dallas that I'm not too concerned yet.
> More cases will pop up before it reaches my locale.
> My only point of concern now is that I work in the Irving area. Let's hope those 4 days didn't see him visiting any of my local eateries.
> 
> I do have the option to telecommute.
> If the spread starts, I have a fallback option.


If it does start to spread you need to bug out and lockdown. At least you can work from your bol. Good luck and be ready to all the members here in DFW.


----------



## Kauboy

> Dr. Thomas Frieden, director of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), said a handful of people, mostly family members, may have been exposed to the patient after he fell ill. He said there was likely no threat to any passengers who had traveled with the patient. Asked whether the patient was a U.S. citizen, Frieden described the person as a visitor to family in the country.


I hope Dr. F. has a small hand.


----------



## Ice Queen

I appears the Index Patient was up front with the first doctor telling him/her that he thought he may have Ebola. That is good to hear, in that, it is likely he is going to be helpful for contact tracing. At risk are his family, his social contacts, and all medical personnel. At lower risk are the ambulance patients and other people who would have come into contact with his bodily fluids especially from the 24th to the 28th but possibly before, but it is much lower risk so far less of a concern.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Maine-Marine said:


> What is to stop the bad guys from sending infected people to the USA for "vacation", get them into the medical system, infect doctors and nurses. NY, LA, Dallas, Miami...
> 
> Influenza
> Spanish Flu
> Black Death


Or just send ebola infected jihadis across the southern border to interact with the locals. 
Americans need to think outside the box. Terrorists do.


----------



## Kauboy

Kauboy said:


> I hope Dr. F. has a small hand.


Apparently the good doctor's hand can hold up to *80 PEOPLE!
*I heard this on the news this morning.
The patient could have contacted 80 people, according to CDC reports.

Alright... this just grew a bit more quickly than anticipated.
I've said all along that the time to worry had not arrived... "yet".
With this news, I'm reaching the tipping point for "yet".


----------



## dannydefense

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517711042122891265
_BREAKING: @TexasDSHS order to quarantine #Ebola family put in place because they violated official request to stay home._

Really? You assholes may be carrying Ebola in the US, and you couldn't stop yourselves from going out?


----------



## oddapple

Oh gee willikers! There goes more damage already done. How does this stuff happen? (Heh heh)

Shop now. I said by the 8th and it may be the first time I have been wrong about this so far? I'm praying we get 2 more dang days before people wise up.


----------



## Kauboy

They should have been quarantined from the get-go.
Idiocy to rely on the honor system...


----------



## Ice Queen

It's 100 contacts now. This is what happens when they go into panic control, they are not forthright. They don't understand that people really can handle facts. Not being honest at the beginning just spirals into a big vortex of distrust, when we should be trusting them for the facts. I think at some point they will own their mistakes and hopefully redeem themselves. But there were an awful lot of errors.

Also, we need to keep in mind, that blaming this person does nothing but make us, as preppers look kinda bad. I'm not happy that this man got on a plane after being in contact with a woman dying of Ebola, that said, he was compassionate enough to help a young pregnant dying woman at risk to himself. If we are honest with ourselves, as preppers, would we not use any means by which to save ourselves or families? These are the awful realities of SHTF situations. It's ugly. Let's chill on the blame and get to constructive conversations. I agree his family members are not the sharpest knives in the drawer, but they DID tell the staff he was from Liberia. The hospital messed up too.

Yes, they should have been quarantined. The entire family that had contact, then the EMS and the ER staff and any one else who touched this guy or had any contact with his secretions. I do not know why the system didn't work as it should.


----------



## oddapple

Ice Queen said:


> It's 100 now. This is what happens when they go into panic control, they are not forthright. They don't understand that people really can handle facts. Not being honest at the beginning just spirals into a big vortex of distrust, when we should be trusting them for the facts. I think at some point they will own their mistakes and hopefully redeem themselves.


Uh.....they go in to control mode and get as many as they can? Call a spade a spade - we're beyond them needing a purple dinosaur for public relations. The message is clear that they can do what they want, say what they wish and have a green light to go? Redeem themselves from what to who? They no longer need any charades.

It's the same as all those russians in the qork-to-death camps writing letters to Stalin "save us great one!" And he was the one saying "can't ya get rid of 'em any faster?"

That's the facts people are grown up enough to handle. Or need to be.


----------



## Kauboy

Ice Queen said:


> Also, we need to keep in mind, that blaming this person does nothing but make us, as preppers look kinda bad. I'm not happy that this man got on a plane after being in contact with a woman dying of Ebola, that said, he was compassionate enough to help a young pregnant dying woman at risk to himself. If we are honest with ourselves, as preppers, would we not use any means by which to save ourselves or families? These are the awful realities of SHTF situations. It's ugly. Let's chill on the blame and get to constructive conversations. I agree his family members are not the sharpest knives in the drawer, but they DID tell the staff he was from Liberia. The hospital messed up too.
> 
> Yes, they should have been quarantined. The entire family that had contact, then the EMS and the ER staff and any one else who touched this guy or had any contact with his secretions. I do not know why the system didn't work as it should.


According to officials in Liberia, he lied on a health statement form about being in contact with an Ebola sufferer. Because of this lie, he was allowed to board the plane.
He is now being sought for prosecution due to this lie by the Liberian government... assuming he lives through the ordeal.

Sorry, I *can* in fact blame him now.


----------



## mwhartman

Two interesting articles
Michael Savage blames ?President Obola? for virus in U.S.
Obama dumped Bush-era quarantine proposal

I'm not one to panic but now that we have one confirmed case and several suspected cases of obola, I'm very concerned! There is no way to stop it from spreading. The impact on our country and its economy can be catastrophic! If you additional provisions start NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Wow, this thread went 3 posts without some rocket scientist blaming it on obama. ****ing amazing.


----------



## dannydefense

Ralph Rotten said:


> Wow, this thread went 3 posts without some rocket scientist blaming it on obama. ****ing amazing.


Perhaps you could cite which post that was? Post #3 is mine. Post #4, which would be three posts after the OP, also has nothing to do with Obama. Post #2, which can in no way be related to a multiple of three -- at least that I can see -- does mention Obama, but does not blame it on Obama.

Maybe you meant page 3?


----------



## dannydefense

I just got a breaking headline from USA Today that the Dallas patient has passed away. No confirmation as of yet.


----------



## dannydefense

Confirmed from other news sources, died this morning. They were treating him with a different experimental drug than the one they successfully used on the American citizens who were flown back earlier. Apparently it doesn't work quite as well.


----------



## bigwheel

Was so sorry to hear about his passing. Prayers have been offered. I had bad vibes on the deal when the Reverrennd Jackson showed up.


----------



## pheniox17

Ebola: Why this year?s outbreak is so scary

There are enough Ebola threads but heres a local news article


----------



## GasholeWillie

Can you imagine if this thing is not contained and soon if there is an outbreak in Central America? With the current porous nature of our non existent southern border? We will have hundreds of more thousands, flooding northward for hope of free treatment. Now THAT will be a SHTF first world problem. It took one case to overwhelm the system at one hospital. Those that were staying in the apartment with ebola guy for days sloshed around in his bodily fluids in the carpets, bed linens, mattress, etc. And once it got cleaned up they used a pressure washer and bristle broom to clean up the parking lot he vomited on. And then the contaminated waste sat outside the apartment for days afterward since they knew not what to do with the bio hazard.


----------

